# Uber not accepting my Credit card anymore



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

I seem to hear this complaint a lot from uber customers who have switched to Lyft. Anyone else?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Docaces said:


> I seem to hear this complaint a lot from uber customers who have switched to Lyft. Anyone else?


 Uber does not except debit cards. If you are using a debit card and Uber will not except it. You can get around this by opening a PayPal account to use for Uber and tie it into your debit card. This will avoid the problem


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

Yulli Yung said:


> Uber does not except debit cards. If you are using a debit card and Uber will not except it. You can get around this by opening a PayPal account to use for Uber and tie it into your debit card. This will avoid the problem


That's not it, people claim to try multiple cards.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Docaces said:


> I seem to hear this complaint a lot from uber customers who have switched to Lyft. Anyone else?


Yes......I hear it all the time too.


----------

